
2020 Porsche Taycan Production in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen [video] - sschueller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41nazRGnXoQ
======
joelx
Impressive... I wish I knew more about how factory automation worked. Would be
cool to have a breakdown of this.

